
Show HN: Reacttant – A Reddit Web-Client Built in ReactJS - gigabet
http://www.reacttant.com
======
timvdalen
Looks very nice, although the name is a bit confusing. I get why you called it
that, but I doubt your targeted users really care about the fact that is was
built using react.

My first thought when I opened the page was that your title ({{ reacttant }})
wasn't rendering properly. Actually opening links isn't very intuitive.

Good work though.

